
Warning Signs in Experimental Design and Interpretation - DanielRibeiro
http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html
======
16BitTons
I think the broad appeal of statistics is because it seems to offer a way of
finding truth automaticly, kind of like the allure of neural networks.

